# Need recipe for canned sweet pickled peppers



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I am trying to find a recipe for pickling and canning peppers. I would like to use bell peppers or cubanelle peppers and I would like the result to be sweet and pickley peppers to put on sandwiches this winter. Anyone have any recipes for this that they would like to share, I would love to take a look.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I make a sweet pepper "relish," which is just a bunch of diced up peppers, and then I just use a sweet pickle mix, like Mrs. Wages. It gives it a really nice sweet pickle flavor. I do not like sweet peppers, and I like this "relish."


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

i like the one in the BBB

Kris


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I do a 2/3 cup of apple cider vinegar and two cups of sugar. I add sweet herbs like cinnamon, clove, and a little garlic. Simmer on the stove until sugar is melted. Add your cut up peppers and bring to a boil. Remove from heat. Add peppers to jars with slotted spoon then fill with the syrup mixture to rim. WB for 15 min. Got all my garden peppers put up in this yummy sweet syrup. I even mixed in a few Jalape&#241;os for a kick.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all. I will probably try to put up some jars in the morning.


----------

